# Moneymaking tier list



## Crusile (May 23, 2022)

Moneymaking tier list


----------



## Crusile (May 23, 2022)

S+
S
A
B
C
D


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Crusile (May 24, 2022)

ArvidGustavsson said:


>


tier list is ranking current strength in 2022

S+: onlyfans(g4p), irl g4p, day trading, pornography startup
A: onlyfans(management), poker(?), drug producer, course seller(^)
B: copywriting, social media, sports betting, freelance (anything)
C: amzn fba, dropshipping, university, algo trading bot, coding bootcamp, manual labour, drug dealing
D: e-whoring (old school), landlord/realestate, general crime
E: rideshare/uber eats, retail job

general thoughts, explaining changes


Spoiler



-g4p is still king
-general e-sexwork is up
-old school ewhore is dead
-real estate is dead
-university is up (low unemployment rate)
-algo trading bot is down (arbitrage in crypto is modernized, algo bots are more competitive) 
-drug producing/dealing is lowered (RC legality updates) 
-sports betting is up (esports popularity, actual edges)
-poker revival(?) 
-everyone should attempt course creation


----------



## IceBreaker0 (May 24, 2022)

Nigga how is poker a tier

So many people i know lose at that shit


----------



## Crusile (May 24, 2022)

IceBreaker0 said:


> Nigga how is poker a tier
> 
> So many people i know lose at that shit


Its a zero sum game, just play better. and poker isnt that good right now, I just feel like a revival is coming and you need to prepare


----------



## Anchor_Ship (May 24, 2022)

What tier is wage cucking for slightly above minimum wage


----------



## Miquella (May 26, 2022)

Crusile said:


> tier list is ranking current strength in 2022
> 
> S+: onlyfans(g4p), irl g4p, day trading, pornography startup
> A: onlyfans(management), poker(?), drug producer, course seller(^)
> ...


Could you explain why real estate is dead?


----------



## Crusile (May 26, 2022)

Miquella said:


> Could you explain why real estate is dead?


real estate prices increased too much and rent cant proportionally follow. I dont think: buy house and having rent pay for the expenses works anymore


----------



## Patient A (May 27, 2022)

Crusile said:


> tier list is ranking current strength in 2022
> 
> S+: onlyfans(g4p), irl g4p, day trading, pornography startup
> A: onlyfans(management), poker(?), drug producer, course seller(^)
> ...


lol


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 27, 2022)

I earn 3000 euro per month with online poker, who is good at poker in this forum?


----------



## apocalypse (May 27, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Its a zero sum game, just play better. and poker isnt that good right now, I just feel like a revival is coming and you need to prepare


Assuming you're talking about online poker.. what's going to revive it?
More rake? More bots? More RTA? Less liquidity? Because this is what's been happening for years now, it's dead as fuck.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (May 27, 2022)

Crusile said:


> Its a zero sum game, just play better. and poker isnt that good right now, I just feel like a revival is coming and you need to prepare


remove poker man, im poker pro player for 5+ years and nowdays if u start from 0 it will take 1-2 years to win good amount of money and it will depends of the desire/work ethics people put, maybe for average peopl is like 3 years to become a winner at midstakes with coaching


----------



## RIPPED IRL (May 27, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> Assuming you're talking about online poker.. what's going to revive it?
> More rake? More bots? More RTA? Less liquidity? Because this is what's been happening for years now, it's dead as fuck.


is not that dramatic, you can still win 100k+ easy if ur good playing midstakes/highstakes


----------



## Lars (May 27, 2022)

i am the guy that is going to cure hairloss.


----------



## recessed (May 27, 2022)

SS+ tier - being your moms pimp


----------



## Crusile (May 27, 2022)

apocalypse said:


> Assuming you're talking about online poker.. what's going to revive it?
> More rake? More bots? More RTA? Less liquidity? Because this is what's been happening for years now, it's dead as fuck.


yes irl pooker has to make a comeback


----------



## Crusile (May 27, 2022)

@RIPPED IRL 
I agree but trading poker sportsbet together S+ tier (to prevent mental burnout). 
Poker is a very good game, it surely makes an irl comeback


----------



## Crusile (May 27, 2022)

prevents mental burnout/boredom yes, improves your cross performance yes


----------



## Crusile (May 27, 2022)

Crusile said:


> @RIPPED IRL
> I agree but trading poker sportsbet together S+ tier (to prevent mental burnout).
> Poker is a very good game, it surely makes an irl comeback


@medialcanthuscel useful information


----------



## AO77777 (May 28, 2022)

Crusile said:


> tier list is ranking current strength in 2022
> 
> S+: onlyfans(g4p), irl g4p, day trading, pornography startup
> A: onlyfans(management), poker(?), drug producer, course seller(^)
> ...


How is daytrading, an activity where 90% of people lose money top tier while algo trading which improves odds through proper strategy deisgn C tier? Daytrading should be D tier and real estate should be much higher.


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (May 28, 2022)

AO77777 said:


> How is daytrading, an activity where 90% of people lose money top tier while algo trading which improves odds through proper strategy deisgn C tier? Daytrading should be D tier and real estate should be much higher.


----------



## AO77777 (May 28, 2022)

Crusile said:


> @RIPPED IRL
> I agree but trading poker sportsbet together S+ tier (to prevent mental burnout).
> Poker is a very good game, it surely makes an irl comeback


Sports betting is an activity where you are playing against the house who can ban you at any time for winning too much cannot be s tier.


----------



## RIPPED IRL (May 28, 2022)

Crusile said:


> @RIPPED IRL
> I agree but trading poker sportsbet together S+ tier (to prevent mental burnout).
> Poker is a very good game, it surely makes an irl comeback


Bro u have no idea what ur talking about pls stop


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 28, 2022)

Recently I got a very nice real time solver for poker, I will begin to use it in november


----------



## Britmaxxer (May 28, 2022)

how do I do g4p without getting found out. any guides?


----------



## Crusile (May 28, 2022)

AO77777 said:


> How is daytrading, an activity where 90% of people lose money top tier while algo trading which improves odds through proper strategy deisgn C tier? Daytrading should be D tier and real estate should be much higher.


theres so much money that passes throguh asset instruments its obvious, im not explaining it (90th percentile is low). real estate is literally dead, I would rather buy rare pokemon cards


----------



## FutureSlayer (May 28, 2022)

medialcanthuscel said:


> I earn 3000 euro per month with online poker, who is good at poker in this forum?


Hi. I started learning last month, can you suggest me where to study to improve my strategy? For example i don't know how the fuck i should calculate the preflop win probabilities. Heard someone talking about ranges and shit but too low Iq to understand


----------



## Crusile (May 28, 2022)

AO77777 said:


> Sports betting is an activity where you are playing against the house who can ban you at any time for winning too much cannot be s tier


1. you can sell your picks or make a course
2. can make infinite stake accounts for esports
3. ^ point above, I know very profitable high stake bettors who are able to bet.


----------



## Crusile (May 28, 2022)

Britmaxxer said:


> how do I do g4p without getting found out. any guides?


whats your kinsey scale? I can give tips to improve it. Im heavily researched in g4p


----------



## Crusile (May 28, 2022)

RIPPED IRL said:


> Bro u have no idea what ur talking about pls stop


Ive never played poker yes


----------



## Crusile (May 28, 2022)

FutureSlayer said:


> Hi. I started learning last month, can you suggest me where to study to improve my strategy? For example i don't know how the fuck i should calculate the preflop win probabilities. Heard someone talking about ranges and shit but too low Iq to understand


If yioure a low age/net worth noob, the best method is using credit cards on ftmo. DONT learn poker if you self id as low iq + its worse than the ftmo credit card debt method


----------



## sergeant blackpill (May 28, 2022)

Crusile said:


> whats your kinsey scale? I can give tips to improve it. Im heavily researched in g4p


just drop all your research bro, i wanna get in on this too


----------



## Crusile (May 28, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> just drop all your research bro, i wanna get in on this too


1. source etiocholanolone (unknown method but yes its correct)
2. source cocaine meth/amphetamine mdma
3. steroids (need muscle for g4p) and improves kinsey scale
4. hairy female > transgender > femboy > twink > bodybuild males > avg male body type

most gay porn stars arent straight. Being disgusted by "male sex" goes away with exposure.
Billy herrington is straight  most gay porn stars are g4p. most male prostitutes are g4p...


----------



## FutureSlayer (May 28, 2022)

Crusile said:


> If yioure a low age/net worth noob, the best method is using credit cards on ftmo. DONT learn poker if you self id as low iq + its worse than the ftmo credit card debt method


Iq 120, not to Iq to understand if practicing, but i just don't understand what are those ranges about. maybe because english is not my mother tongue or something like that


----------



## thereallegend (May 28, 2022)

Crusile said:


> real estate is dead


how



Crusile said:


> real estate prices increased too much and rent cant proportionally follow.


rent has increased


----------



## medialcanthuscel (May 28, 2022)

FutureSlayer said:


> Iq 120, not to Iq to understand if practicing, but i just don't understand what are those ranges about. maybe because english is not my mother tongue or something like that





https://www.youtube.com/c/RaiseYourEdge/videos


here a channel with hundreds of free good videos


----------



## sergeant blackpill (May 28, 2022)

Crusile said:


> 1. source etiocholanolone (unknown method but yes its correct)
> 2. source cocaine meth/amphetamine mdma
> 3. steroids (need muscle for g4p) and improves kinsey scale
> 4. hairy female > transgender > femboy > twink > bodybuild males > avg male body type
> ...



how can i find an avenue/customer base for g4p?


----------



## bossman (May 28, 2022)

what the fuck is g4p


----------



## Crusile (May 28, 2022)

sergeant blackpill said:


> how can i find an avenue/customer base for g4p?


Complicated question (depends on a lot ) just go on steroids, bodybuilders are probably higher demand/more value than young white female if you live in a city


thereallegend said:


> rent has increased


look up price rent ratio


----------



## FrameMogger (May 28, 2022)

Crusile said:


> tier list is ranking current strength in 2022
> 
> S+: onlyfans(g4p), irl g4p, day trading, pornography startup
> A: onlyfans(management), poker(?), drug producer, course seller(^)
> ...


This is not true JFL. Average onlyfans slut is making 180 dollars a month. You need a 100k followers on IG to make 10k a year which is pretty hard to rack up. Plus competition is rising every day from more and more sluts joining. And this is for sluts, imagine if you're guy tryna market to fags who are at most 5% of the male population.









How Much Can You Really Earn On OnlyFans? - Follower


How much can you earn on OnlyFans when you're a content creator? This guide has the latest stats and caps to help you plan your creator career.




follower.co






Drug producer: its super easy to get caught and your life is pretty much over if you do. Also how do you suppose you'll get the ingredients.

90% of day traders lose money and the remaining 10% barely make any money. Also for poker, for every winner there is a loser and you can guess where you'll end up.

The true list is the following assuming high iq.

S+: Coding boot camp and investing money in index funds assuming remote job and high ceiling for promotions and 6 figure starting salary. High end Remote software engineering (you can live in super cheap rural area and make good money), owning capital in healthcare (hospitals, machines, shares in factories that produce equipment), remote consulting if you have good social skills and went to good school you didn't have to take loans out for. Medicine if your parents can pay for schooling.
However this is assuming you graduate college debt free. 

A: Union trade jobs out of HS and index fund investing in a rural area. all of S+ if you took out loans you can pay back in a few years. Owning your business assuming you are talented in your field (usually private gyms, restaurants in places where you own the building or space occupying, high end desert places, any buisness where you take government contracts). Medicine if you took out loans and go into a high paying speciality (400k plus)

B: S tier jobs if you took on 50-100k in student loans. Medicine if you go low paying speciality and took alot of loans. 

C: Slut doing onlyfans. Wage slaving in a cheap place with no investing in index funds. 

D: Man doing onlyfans. Minimum wage in a cheap area. Wage slaving in a expensive city 

F: Selling drugs (you will prob go to jail). Gay prstitiuion. Minimum wage job in a expensive city 



Basically the key to making alot of money is graduating college debt free, getting a 6 figure job with allot of potential for upward movement and is remote so you can live in a place with super cheap rent.

Other decent avenues are dangerous union trade jobs where you can learn valuable skills that can be translated into your own business. Also the final key is investing your money in index funds which grow on average 5-7% a year taking inflation into account.


----------



## Crusile (May 28, 2022)

FrameMogger said:


> This is not true JFL. Average onlyfans slut is making 180 dollars a month. You need a 100k followers on IG to make 10k a year which is pretty hard to rack up. Plus competition is rising every day from more and more sluts joining. And this is for sluts, imagine if you're guy tryna market to fags who are at most 5% of the male population.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your list is based on average success rates which dont matter. its like saying "be asian male you will make more money". Why cant you just sell drugs properly and not go to jail?


----------



## FrameMogger (May 28, 2022)

Crusile said:


> your list is based on average success rates which dont matter. its like saying "be asian male you will make more money". Why cant you just sell drugs properly and not go to jail?


Because the success rate is very small, the vast majority will go to jail. I promise you most of those who fucked up followed all "the rules" and di things properly. But in the end its bad luck that fucks people over.


----------



## Crusile (May 28, 2022)

FrameMogger said:


> Because the success rate is very small, the vast majority will go to jail. I promise you most of those who fucked up followed all "the rules" and di things properly. But in the end its bad luck that fucks people over.


If you dont play poker well why would you expect to make money? just play better, success rates literally dont matter, you are an individual


----------



## LaChancla (May 29, 2022)

What about startups in general ? Entrepreneurship ? Tech industry ?


----------



## lasthope (May 29, 2022)

FrameMogger said:


> This is not true JFL. Average onlyfans slut is making 180 dollars a month. You need a 100k followers on IG to make 10k a year which is pretty hard to rack up. Plus competition is rising every day from more and more sluts joining. And this is for sluts, imagine if you're guy tryna market to fags who are at most 5% of the male population.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So do you think starting a side hustle beside your actual career/job is a meme?


----------



## Hiraeth (May 31, 2022)

Crusile said:


> tier list is ranking current strength in 2022
> 
> S+: onlyfans(g4p), irl g4p, day trading, pornography startup
> A: onlyfans(management), poker(?), drug producer, course seller(^)
> ...


Bro how is realastate D tier it literally negs inflation


----------

